
Evaluating the fake news problem at the scale of the information ecosystem - vinnyglennon
https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/14/eaay3539.full
======
lowdose
> We emphasize here that both our definition of news and fake news are
> extremely broad. In the case of news, we include, for example, morning shows
> and portals, while our definition of fake news includes highly biased and
> hyperpartisan news sites such as Breitbart.com

> As expected, young adults spend less time consuming news than average and
> far less time than the oldest group.

What the oldest group views as news the youngest view as fake news.

The definition of fake news is not broad enough because it doesn't end at
hyperpartisan outlets like Breitbart. Those are just the extreme end of the
spectrum.

On average it are the news sources from the center that have legit credentials
to have the most impact as producers of fake news on the population.
Manufacturing consent comes to mind from Noam Chomsky.

> the deliberate spread of online misinformation

Even when it is only expressed by the choice to not give a subject attention
and thereby censuring important aspects of the "news". Censorship is most
worst form of lying George Orwell wrote.

------
elliekelly
I’m not sure that the percent of a total population consuming fake news is the
issue. Just because it’s a small percentage doesn’t mean it’s negligible. It
might just mean it’s efficient.

------
nana-
Freedom.

~~~
Ill_ban_myself
If you post your Paypal I'll send you a buck'o'five to never post here again.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzW2ybYFboQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzW2ybYFboQ)

